# RUMOR: Crystal Dynamics possibly working on Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver Reboot/Remake



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

> Crystal Dynamics is working on a reboot of ?Soul Reaver,? VG247 has been told.
> 
> Details are anorexic, but our source has claimed the game is a full reworking of the vampire action classic, and includes a new art direction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mofo (Mar 20, 2012)

Why a remake when we need a sequel?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory did you play this series?


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Because the game already ended on a perfect note with Defiance and that they wouldn't continue the story after the passing of Tony Jay.

@Malving - Yeah.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory only plays shit games

like Borderlands, Alan Wake and upcoming shitty hack&slash


----------



## Naruto (Mar 20, 2012)

Good news, but why start with Soul Reaver when it's Blood Omen that really needs a remake the most?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

That is good news. I never got into the first one.


Finally a worthwhile remake.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 20, 2012)

I remember getting dizzy as fuck playing Blood Omen because of what is probably the worst camera ever used in videogames.

Seriously, Soul Reaver could have waited a bit.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't remember the overhead camera being _that_ bad in BO. 

It was, indeed, a glorious day the first time I played that game. Even though I was inappropriately young.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

SoTN is better. 

But I would like to play this. Maybe I'll just download it.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't remember the overhead camera being _that_ bad in BO.
> 
> It was, indeed, a glorious day the first time I played that game. Even though I was inappropriately young.



What system did you play it in? Playstation for me. I hear the PC version doesn't have that problem, but it's not a game I wish to revisit in its current form. It hasn't aged well. Good story, but they pretty much summarize it with each new installment anyway.



CrazyMoronX said:


> SoTN is better.



I don't even know how you'd compare the two.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, I played it on Playstation as well. I did and do very little PC gaming. Though it's been a while since I played it again. I'd have to say like six, seven years at least.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 20, 2012)

Blood Omen was top down isometric, the second one was shit, Soul Reaver 1 was amazing, Soul Reaver 2 was the best game  of the bunch, Defiance wasn't bad either but the open ending really sucked.

You need to play every single game in order to get the plot, there's too much time travel involved.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Naruto said:


> What system did you play it in? Playstation for me. I hear the PC version doesn't have that problem, but it's not a game I wish to revisit in its current form. It hasn't aged well. Good story, but they pretty much summarize it with each new installment anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how you'd compare the two.


 As overall games of course.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

Defiance's ending was probably one of the best video game endings to date, just sayin'.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 20, 2012)

I really would prefer a straight-up new part of the story, in spite of Jay's passing. It doesn't have to take place directly after Defiance but rather somewhere between Soul reaver 1 and 2, Blood Omen and Soul Reaver, etc. 

But really, I can't be too mad. This is great to hear and I really hope its true.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Defiance's ending was probably one of the best video game endings to date, just sayin'.


 Did it have a 3d Airship scene?


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2012)

It had _seven_, actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

OH FUCK! 

I need this game in my asshole RIGHT NOW.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

I was gonna make this thread but NF was down.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2012)

Blood Omen needs a remake more. Neither were great in the gameplay department, where's Soul Reaver kicked ass. Either way a remake sounds good to me, I love this game.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because the game already ended on a perfect note with Defiance...



Did it really?  I'm not being a smart-ass but I'm curious as to why you think that. It's hard to find other LoK fans so I'd be interested in hearing what you have to say. From my interpretation it seemed like history would keep repeating itself and Raziel never actually breaks the cycle. Here is the way I looked at it.

1) Kain turns into a vampire rather than save Nosgoth.

2) Sometime between Blood Omen and Soul Reaver the Hylden show up. 

3) Kain is defeated, falls into a coma.

4) Blood Omen 2 - Kain stops the Hylden with the Soul Reaver.

5) Kain raises up the Sarafan and sets them as his Lt.

6) Raziel evolves and is cast into the abyss.

7) Raziel comes back, Kain destroys the Reaver in battle with Raizel. A soul is released. Soul becomes fused to Raziel.

8) Yadda yadda, Kain eventually goes through time.

9) This and that Raziel learns at the end of SR2 that the Soul Reaver, indeed the very soul trapped in the blade was always himself.

10) Defiance - Kain and Raziel learn that the Hylden are plotting their return.

11) Kain and Raziel (in the past) stop the elder god, the Soul Reaver becomes complete, Kain gets ready to fight the Hylden at the end of the game.

12) End scene.

From my interpretation it seems that Defiance ends at the point where Kain is about to fight the Hylden and later fail. I believe it is this battle that puts Kain into a coma which he doesn't wake up from until Blood Omen 2 and then the events continue endlessly from there. I suppose I came to this conclusion because the game ended with Raziel being trapped in the Soul Reaver and Kain about to face the Hylden. Raziel is doomed to being imprisoned in the Soul Reaver, until he is set free during battle between Kain and an alternate Raziel, Raziel then becomes fused with himself, and these events keep happening over and over again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SoTN is better.





@topic, i dunno feeling bummed right now cuz of the assary of gaming that is this week.. i will reply next week..


----------



## Mofo (Mar 21, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Did it really?  I'm not being a smart-ass but I'm curious as to why you think that. It's hard to find other LoK fans so I'd be interested in hearing what you have to say. From my interpretation it seemed like history would keep repeating itself and Raziel never actually breaks the cycle. Here is the way I looked at it.
> 
> 1) Kain turns into a vampire rather than save Nosgoth.
> 
> ...


Yup, Defiance ends up when Blood Omen 2 begins.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 21, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Yup, Defiance ends up when Blood Omen 2 begins.



Thanks.  That's really my only complaint. I loved the LoK series and I though Defiance was probably the best game since the first Soul Reaver but that ending left me like WTF?  So history is going to keeping repeating itself in an endless cycle and bascially, Kain and Raziel both lose.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 21, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Thanks.  That's really my only complaint. I loved the LoK series and I though Defiance was probably the best game since the first Soul Reaver but that ending left me like WTF?  So history is going to keeping repeating itself in an endless cycle and bascially, Kain and Raziel both lose.



Yup, that's why  Raziel realized that and decided to merge with Kain.
Raziel was the Soul Reaper, the sword itself, as he found out by the end of  the last game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 21, 2012)

**Reboot instead of sequel**

As good as Defiance's ending was, there was certainly room for a proper conclusion.

**Amy Hennig not doing the writing.**

Uh-oh...


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Amy Hennig not doing the writing.**




You've got to be shitting me!


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Kinda hard when she's at Naughty Dog writing dickish yet delightful conversations in Uncharted games.



Wow! Well that's all folks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Square Enix registered Legacy of Kain related domain*



> So Square Enix's domain registrar registered what seems to be a Legacy of Kain-related domain on Thursday.



one of those recent bbt memes


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

Must not freak out...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Krory said:


> Must not freak out...


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

It's probably just a fluke. They're probably just fucking with us. This means nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2013)

expecting full trailer at E3


----------



## slickcat (Feb 9, 2013)

Hmm isnt this the second time there is a rumor about this title. Better not bring false hopes. until I see a trailer this remains nonexistent


----------



## Vergil642 (Feb 9, 2013)

With the current trend of dumbing down gameplay and story in an excuse to make things more accessible I'm concerned about a remake/reboot.

I'm also very unhappy we've not got an end to the actual story. Defiance was a good ending but shit, it doesn't explain a whole lot of stuff as Kain doesn't bring the balance he's meant to, Vorador's resurrection hasn't yet been explained and the Soul Reaver hasn't yet been left for Kain to find it in BO1.

But fuck me if a current gen LoK game with quality writing, script and voice acting doesn't get me the biggest fanboner I've had in years. This has so much potential that I can't help but get a little excited despite my fears for them horribly raping the series.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 9, 2013)

Must wait this out must wait this out must wait this out.



Vergil642 said:


> *With the current trend of dumbing down gameplay and story in an excuse to make things more accessible I'm concerned about a remake/reboot.*



A legitimate concern. With the talented Amy Hennig now writing games for Naughty Dog I'm not sure it would be wise to expect up-to-standards plot.

Who knows, maybe they'll get the right team.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

Or maybe they'll have _more_ time travel.

MAYBE RAZIEL AND KAIN WILL BECOME THE DOCTOR'S NEW COMPANIONS.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 9, 2013)

finally I get to play the legacy of kain on my iphone 


*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck android/windows phone users!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2013)

No original writer? No conclusion of the main fucking storyline?

Couldn't give less of a fuck.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

In all fairness, this isn't confirmation that it's actually a reboot/remake. Just that _something_ could maybe some day possibly exist.

Then again, with Amy Hennig gone it won't be the same... even though she really only excels at dialogue anymore.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, if anything, she sucks at making character focused, Indiana Jones inspired plots. But fuck me if Soul Reaver didn't make my cock hard at every single twist that fucking game had every 30 minutes. It's still my favorite time travel storyline of all time.

Different kinda games that asked for different kind of audiences, though. That alone can influence the developments of a story in such a way that it's like night and day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2013)

yes, let's bring this mother down before knowing anything about it  

God, I love gamers.. 


EDIT: shit i am so shady on LoK, better start replaying it


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2013)

In all fairness, a reboot/remake is the best way to go for the series other than letting it die. With it being still in the hands of CD (and potentially Eidos), it's certainly more promising than many other devs. A continuation at this point would be silly because whatever people may think of the story, good or bad, without Amy Hennig it's undoubted that anyone could write something to live up to the hype people expect out of a "further conclusion" of the story. A sequel/continuation would do more harm than a remake/reboot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, I can agree to the argument that a reboot would make more sense to the franchise considering that the original team is all but disbanded but that doesn't really help rekindle whatever interest I have on the franchise.

Soul Reaver was an exception to the rule in the industry in terms of narrative and voice acting, I don't expect the same thing to happen twice if they decide to redo the franchise.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

> Square Enix has registered a domain relating to the Legacy of Kain series, called War for Nosgoth.
> 
> The domain registration, for warfornosgoth.com, was filed on February 7th through CSC Corporate Domains, Inc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2013)




----------

